# Pokémon trading cards



## Willd (2 Dec 2020)

Anyone else have the pleasure of children who collect these ? 
Or maybe you collect them yourself - I won't judge. 

Our son (8) has many duplicates but no-one to "trade" with


----------



## Electric_Andy (2 Dec 2020)

My son (8) went through this last year. They're quite expensive. He lost interest when they were no longer allowed to take them into school. He traded a couple "normal" cards with one boy for some special card or other, and when we looked up the card he had got, they were going on ebay for £30. So we made my son give it back.

Not sure where his cards are now unfortunately. Maybe there's a dedicated forum somewhere where you can trade?


----------



## gbb (6 Dec 2020)

Some years ago my son had many many Dr Who cards . We traded them on Ebay, the top ones (Golden Rose I think) went for a relative fortune.
There is (or used to be) a healthy following for current cards.


----------



## Willd (9 Dec 2020)

Yes he's not allowed to trade at school either and doesn't meet friends outside school at the minute.
I'm sure there are forums , they're certainly not cheap and there does seem to be a lot of fakes about too  , even to my untrained eye.


----------

